# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  John and Marilyn

## Perdita

Home and Away's John Palmer will turn to Marilyn Chambers in the wake of his wife Gina's tragic death.

The pair will start to grow closer when Marilyn helps John's foster son Jett (Will McDonald) prepare for his first date. 

However, when Jett tells John (Shane Withington) that he ended things with the girl because he feels it is disrespectful to the memory of Gina, a worried John confides in Marilyn (Emily Symons) who offers him her support.

Speaking to TV Week, Symons said: "John and Marilyn join together to make the little boy happy because he has been through so much in his young life.

"It's not a romantic attraction between them, but a friendship. A connection based on deep trust is forming since Gina's death. Their friendship has grown stronger because of the grief."

Not everyone will be happy about the new-found friendship between the two. Alf (Ray Meagher) and Roo (Georgie Parker) start to worry that their friend is becoming too involved with the family who are still grief-stricken.

However, Symons reckons that if Marilyn and John's friendship did develop into anything more, it should be accepted.

The actress said: "I can't answer for poor Gina. But I think she would want the best for John and the best for Jett."

----------

Dazzle (13-05-2013), TaintedLove (14-05-2013)

----------


## lizann

i'd prefer them as friends only not a couple

----------


## TaintedLove

I`ve always enjoyed Marilyn and Johns friendship, so romance would be the perfect development. But not yet - it`s way too early. Maybe next year. Marilyn would be an excellent stepmother to Jet. And who knows maybe a child of their own one day.
I`ve always liked Matilyn - she deserves to be happy.

----------

Dazzle (15-05-2013)

----------


## TaintedLove

I`ve always enjoyed Marilyn and Johns friendship, so romance would be the perfect development. But not yet - it`s way too early. Maybe next year. Marilyn would be an excellent stepmother to Jet. And who knows maybe a child of their own one day.
I`ve always liked Matilyn - she deserves to be happy.

----------


## lizann

> I`ve always enjoyed Marilyn and Johns friendship, so romance would be the perfect development. But not yet - it`s way too early. Maybe next year. Marilyn would be an excellent stepmother to Jet. And who knows maybe a child of their own one day.
> I`ve always liked Matilyn - she deserves to be happy.


she always gets put with the old blokes be nice to see her a have a toyboy for a change maybe one of the braxtons  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> I`ve always enjoyed Marilyn and Johns friendship, so romance would be the perfect development. But not yet - it`s way too early. Maybe next year. Marilyn would be an excellent stepmother to Jet. And who knows maybe a child of their own one day.
> I`ve always liked Matilyn - she deserves to be happy.


she always gets put with the old blokes be nice to see her a have a toyboy for a change maybe one of the braxtons  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

> I`ve always enjoyed Marilyn and Johns friendship, so romance would be the perfect development. But not yet - it`s way too early. Maybe next year. Marilyn would be an excellent stepmother to Jet. And who knows maybe a child of their own one day.
> I`ve always liked Matilyn - she deserves to be happy.


I liked her with Sid best shame he is leaving

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Marilyn Chambers will confess to Roo Stewart that she has developed a crush on John Palmer.

Marilyn (Emily Symons) and John (Shane Withington) have grown closer in recent months following the death of John's wife Gina.

After confessing to Roo (Georgie Parker) that she has feelings for John, Roo tells her she is probably just confused and to treat it like a virus - drink plenty of fluids, have some time in bed and stay away from John. 

Marilyn tries her best to take on Roo's advice but becomes flustered when she sees John, resulting in her spilling pancakes on his lap.

John starts to suspect that something is up with Marilyn as she has been behaving really strangely, but Roo and Harvey tell him that she simply has a virus. 

Unfortunately, this causes John to be even more concerned and he promises to keep a closer eye on her.

Later on, John stuns Marilyn by asking her to join him for lunch - just the two of them.

----------


## tammyy2j

I hate how they move on so quick to new partners after deaths in soaps

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away couple Marilyn Chambers and John Palmer will find their relationship thrown into jeopardy when he attempts to find romance for Irene Roberts.

After Chris enlists John's help with finding Irene a man, Marilyn jumps to the wrong conclusions and assumes that John is preparing to propose to her.

John and Marilyn share a moment.
Â© Channel 5
Home and Away's John Palmer and Marilyn Chambers

John (Shane Withington) sets about trying to find a date for Irene (Lynne McGranger) and after a lot of work, he believes he has finally found someone suitable, TV Week reports. 

However, when he phones Chris to tell him he's found a "diamond" of a date, Marilyn (Emily Symons) overhears and thinks he is planning to pop the question.

Realising she is not ready to make this commitment to John, Marilyn panics and starts avoiding him, leaving their future uncertain.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away couple Marilyn Chambers and John Palmer will consider eloping in an upcoming storyline as the pressures of their impending wedding increase.

John's estranged daughter Shandi has already put a strain on the upcoming nuptials, but they are further rocked by a tragic death in the Bay.

John and Marilyn talk about moving in with Alf
Â© Channel 5
John and Marilyn in Home and Away

After agreeing that the wedding is becoming too stressful, the couple begin to make secret plans to escape.

Marilyn (Emily Symons) finds herself lying to Roo (George Parker) by telling her she is going into the city to buy hairdressing supplies. Meanwhile, John (Shane Withington) asks Alf (Ray Meagher) to cover for him at the surf club.

After Roo tells Marilyn she wants to come along too, John believes his children Jett and Shandi should be allowed to join them as well.

John and Marilyn celebrate
Â© Channel 5
John and Marilyn celebrate

However, as a bus full of people prepares to head out of Summer Bay, John and Marilyn start to wonder whether it was such a good idea after all.

Withington told TV Week: "People are hurting, and because there is just so much sadness in Summer Bay due to the death, John and Marilyn decide to elope. 

"They agree that the wedding is too stressful and think they should sneak away."

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, John Palmer is given a shock when his estranged daughter Shandi turns up in Summer Bay early. 

Following Marilyn's decision to get in touch with her, Shandi (Tess Haubrich) turns up looking for her dad three weeks before he is due to marry.

Marilyn, Irene and Roo are all busy discussing bridesmaid dress options when Shandi walks into the Diner unexpectedly.

The bridesmaid dresses arrive in the bay
Â© Channel 5
The bridesmaid dresses arrive

Shandi arrives for the wedding
Â© Channel 5
Shandi arrives for the wedding

John soon turns up and after the initial shock of seeing his daughter, he and Shandi go for a walk where they begin to discuss the past.

As the two continue to talk, Shandi admits that she just had a messy break up, which is why she has arrived long before the wedding. 

After speaking openly about the past, John gets excited and invites Shandi to join them for dinner, forgetting that Jett will be there. 

When Marilyn reminds him, he is forced to tell an oblivious Shandi that Jett is his foster child, but how will she take the news?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, October 13 at at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

maidmarian (04-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Marilyn Chambers and John Palmer finally marry in a romantic ceremony surrounded by their family and friends.

The couple have faced several hurdles in the lead-up to their wedding day and they suffer another challenge when John (Shane Withington) injures his back.

After making it to the ceremony, John stands with Jett as the pair nervously await Marilyn's arrival.

As Marilyn is walked down the aisle by Alf, John is overwhelmed and the happy couple finally say their vows.

Alf gives Marilyn away
Â© Channel 5
Alf gives Marilyn away

Marilyn and John tie the knot
Â© Channel 5
Marilyn and John tie the knot

Later, the newlyweds gather with their guests for the reception at the Surf Club, having been escorted there by a surf buggy.

The reception then takes an even more emotional turn when John's foster son Jett announces that he wants the couple to officially adopt him.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, December 1 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away couple John and Marilyn Palmer will have to make a big decision about their future in Summer Bay.

In the wake of all the recent drama, John (Shane Withington) feels it is time for his family to move away to a safer area.

John's biggest motive behind his desire to move is his dislike for the Braxton brothers, who he holds responsible for the ongoing problems in the Bay.

However, John's plan faces an obstacle in the form of his young son Jett, who is completely against the idea, while his wife Marilyn isn't too keen either.

Withington said to TV Week: "John has always had an issue with the Braxtons. He gets hack of it all and decides they are not going to live there anymore.

"Of course, Marilyn and Jett think it is a terrible idea."

----------

tammyy2j (05-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Does John own that house? I thought Tony and Rachel did

----------


## Dazzle

> Does John own that house? I thought Tony and Rachel did


I guess he and Gina must have bought it at some point.

----------

tammyy2j (19-03-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I guess he and Gina must have bought it at some point.


Gina was Tony's sister so maybe she did 

Did Martha own this house or the farm?

----------

Dazzle (19-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Did Martha own this house or the farm?


That's going a bit too far back for my creaky memory lol, but I'll give it a go.  I think Martha came into some money (can't remember how) and bought the farm after she'd been living in what's currently the Palmer house for some years.  

I'm not sure who owns the farm now.  I remember the Walkers rented it from Martha at first, but did they buy it at some point?

----------

tammyy2j (20-03-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

> That's going a bit too far back for my creaky memory lol, but I'll give it a go.  I think Martha came into some money (can't remember how) and bought the farm after she'd been living in what's currently the Palmer house for some years.  
> 
> I'm not sure who owns the farm now.  I remember the Walkers rented it from Martha at first, but did they buy it at some point?


Your memory is perfect Dazzle. I wish mine was as good.
The ones living over at the farmhouse now are Hannah, Oscar, Evie, Oscar. I believe Denny is there too.
Andy moved in to help our Hannah. I can`t remember if Andy`s brother Josh is there too.
Zac originally lived there, but moved out to live at Leah`s with VJ.

----------

Dazzle (21-03-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> That's going a bit too far back for my creaky memory lol, but I'll give it a go.  I think Martha came into some money (can't remember how) and bought the farm after she'd been living in what's currently the Palmer house for some years.  
> 
> I'm not sure who owns the farm now.  I remember the Walkers rented it from Martha at first, but did they buy it at some point?


I remember Sid Walker saying he bought the farm at one point so he may have rented it to Zac and Hannah but Zac now lives at Leah's house

----------

Dazzle (21-03-2015)

----------


## hward

^^  You're right - Sid owns the farm and was renting it to Zac and Hannah.

----------

Dazzle (21-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I've always thought it was silly that the farm was kept on as a set after Martha left.  She did actually use it as a farm but none of the others have, so why would they go to the expense of living there when I'm sure they could get a nice, ordinary house with a decent garden for a lot less expense?

There's also the fact that the farm's quite far away from Summer Bay so in reality the kids would spend most of their time on buses.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Emily Symons has confirmed that she will be taking maternity leave for six months. 

The 45-year-old actress confirmed back in February that she was expecting her first child with partner Paul Jackson.

Symons is now gearing up to take a break from her role as Marilyn Chambers in order to concentrate on her baby, although details of her exit plot are currently under wraps.

Speaking to TV Week, she said: "End of June, I finish. And then I am going to have six months off.

"I'm getting bigger and I am getting really tired. I want to have a bit of time at home and get my head around it.

Details of Marilyn's exit plot have yet to be confirmed

"A lot of my friends who are mums, like Ada (Nicodemou), said to take as long as I can, as I will never get that time back."

Symons also confessed that her pregnancy has meant she has had to make sacrifices when it comes to playing Marilyn.

She said: "I have had to retire the heels. Being Marilyn in flats is very weird, I tell you. It's just wrong!"

----------

Dazzle (11-05-2015), maidmarian (11-05-2015), Pantherboy (11-05-2015), tammyy2j (11-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

I watched H&A( also.Neighbours) from the
start and for many years then due to changed
working hours missed a lot and it seemed
dufficult to catch up.!! Will have to try tho!

Always read articles that mention characters
like Marilyn from long ago. I always liked
her and she had this Gorgon of an Auntie
(played by same actress who played Joan
The Freak.Ferguson in Prisoner.)

Hope Emily has a safe delivery of her baby
and takes as much leave as she needs!!

----------

Dazzle (11-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

I watched H&A( also.Neighbours) from the
start and for many years then due to changed
working hours missed a lot and it seemed
dufficult to catch up.!! Will have to try tho!

Always read articles that mention characters
like Marilyn from long ago. I always liked
her and she had this Gorgon of an Auntie
(played by same actress who played Joan
The Freak.Ferguson in Prisoner.)

Hope Emily has a safe delivery of her baby
and takes as much leave as she needs!!

----------


## Perdita

Marilyn Chambers life will hang in the balance in Home and Away when she is electrocuted in a freak accident.

The incident will leave Marilyn's husband John Palmer devastated as he is forced to face up to the prospect that she might not pull through.

The story kicks off during Marilyn's usual shift at the Diner, but as she starts to clean the floor, she is unaware of the exposed wires.

Alone, Marilyn is absorbed in the cleaning task when she gets a violent jolt which sends her flying across the floor.

When Leah and Roo turn up later, they are horrified to see Marilyn unconscious on the floor and immediately rush her to hospital.

However, John will struggle to cope after he hears the concerning news about his wife and is left further devastated when new doctor James informs him that they have put Marilyn in an induced coma.

The Summer Bay residents are quick to rally around John in his time of need, but will Marilyn pull through?

Shane Withington, who plays John, said to TV Week: "John is horrified. This is his last chance at love in many ways and he is distraught. He is frustrated that he can't get any news from the doctors."

Speaking about filming the tough scenes, Withington added: "I wanted to really get on screen the fear that John would have. The bedside hospital scenes are some of the toughest I've had to do."


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz3kOfeEHjt

----------

Dazzle (01-09-2015), lizann (01-09-2015), Pantherboy (01-09-2015), tammyy2j (01-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

So her exit will be a coma like Leah

----------

Dazzle (01-09-2015), lizann (01-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> So her exit will be a coma like Leah


It's sounding like it.

----------


## Perdita

> Home and Away star Emily Symons has confirmed that she will be taking maternity leave for six months. 
> 
> The 45-year-old actress confirmed back in February that she was expecting her first child with partner Paul Jackson.
> 
> Symons is now gearing up to take a break from her role as Marilyn Chambers in order to concentrate on her baby, although details of her exit plot are currently under wraps.
> 
> Speaking to TV Week, she said: "End of June, I finish. And then I am going to have six months off.
> 
> "I'm getting bigger and I am getting really tired. I want to have a bit of time at home and get my head around it.
> ...



On her 46th birthday, Emily Symons brought her 'miracle' baby home.

'It was amazing, the best present I ever got in my life,â smiles the proud first-time mum, tenderly cuddling the child she feared she would never have.

Tiny Henry Richard Francis Jackson is a source of endless joy for the long-running Home and Away actress.

'I still canât believe it, apart from the fact that I never thought I would ever get pregnant,â says Emily, who used IVF to conceive Henry.

The 46-year-old star admits that it was partner Paul Jackson, also 46, who persuaded her to make one last attempt to have a baby, despite her age and previous failures to fall pregnant. Luckily, Emily decided to give it another shot and is thrilled about becoming a mum for the first time.

Raving about her new bub, Emily cooed: âHeâs such a good boy.'



_NewIdea_

----------

Dazzle (08-09-2015), maidmarian (07-09-2015), Pantherboy (07-09-2015), TaintedLove (16-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

What a lovely picture of them both!  :Smile:

----------

maidmarian (08-09-2015), Pantherboy (09-09-2015), Perdita (08-09-2015)

----------


## dolphinree

She wakes up from the coma but has no idea who john is

----------


## Perdita

> She wakes up from the coma but has no idea who john is


John will be courting her all over again to make her fall in love with him again ..  :Heart:  :Wub:

----------

Dazzle (17-09-2015), hward (17-09-2015), Pantherboy (16-09-2015), TaintedLove (16-09-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

> On her 46th birthday, Emily Symons brought her 'miracle' baby home.
> 
> 'It was amazing, the best present I ever got in my life,â smiles the proud first-time mum, tenderly cuddling the child she feared she would never have.
> 
> Tiny Henry Richard Francis Jackson is a source of endless joy for the long-running Home and Away actress.
> 
> 'I still canât believe it, apart from the fact that I never thought I would ever get pregnant,â says Emily, who used IVF to conceive Henry.
> 
> The 46-year-old star admits that it was partner Paul Jackson, also 46, who persuaded her to make one last attempt to have a baby, despite her age and previous failures to fall pregnant. Luckily, Emily decided to give it another shot and is thrilled about becoming a mum for the first time.
> ...


Welcome to the world sweet Henry. That`s such a beautiful picture of them both. I`m so glad Emily is enjoying motherhood so much. She`s a natural. As they say....all good things come to those who wait. ♥

----------

Dazzle (17-09-2015), maidmarian (16-09-2015), Pantherboy (17-09-2015), Perdita (16-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away couple John and Marilyn Palmer will hit the rocks in an upcoming storyline when it becomes clear that they have very different ideas about their future.

The pair once believed they would spend the rest of their lives together, but the cracks in their marriage started to show in the wake of Marilyn's life-changing electric shock.

John and Marilyn are married
Â© Channel 5
Marilyn and John will prepare to renew their wedding vows

Although Marilyn has slowly regained her memory since waking from her coma, it is clear that the ordeal has changed her considerably.

John will become increasingly concerned about his marriage when Marilyn admits that she isn't ready to be a foster parent and later fails to show any enthusiasm as they prepare to renew their wedding vows.

Part of Marilyn's hesitance to commit to fostering is due to her desire to travel overseas, but with John keen to stay in Summer Bay, their marriage continues to come under strain.

As the day of the vow renewal arrives, Marilyn reaches breaking point after learning that their son Jett won't be attending the ceremony. Although Marilyn is keen to call the whole thing off, Irene, Roo and Leah persuade her to change her mind.

Marilyn soon finds herself being rushed down the aisle by her friends but when the time comes to actually take their vows, will she be able to go through with it?

Shane Withington, who plays John, told TV Week: "The storylines have been really hard to film.

"John is normally an optimistic sort of guy. He is the sort of guy who will have a go, fail and then get back up again. But when he saw his wife lying there in a coma, it just broke his heart."

digitalspy

----------

Pantherboy (19-10-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> Part of Marilyn's hesitance to commit to fostering is due to her desire to travel overseas, but with John keen to stay in Summer Bay, their marriage continues to come under strain.


 This is the dumbest storyline ever. everything else makes sense to strain their marriage but this! and they've been making it out to be the worst thing ever... It's the 21st century there's no reason Marilyn can't be independent and travel the world by herself (which is probably what will end up happening), or they compromise and travel australia instead. It's so annoying seeing them stretch this out to be the worst thing that could happen when it's not.

----------


## bobdaoeach

> Part of Marilyn's hesitance to commit to fostering is due to her desire to travel overseas, but with John keen to stay in Summer Bay, their marriage continues to come under strain.


 This is the dumbest storyline ever. everything else makes sense to strain their marriage but this! and they've been making it out to be the worst thing ever... It's the 21st century there's no reason Marilyn can't be independent and travel the world by herself (which is probably what will end up happening), or they compromise and travel australia instead. It's so annoying seeing them stretch this out to be the worst thing that could happen when it's not.

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, John Palmer will be forced to face up to the reality that life with his wife Marilyn may never be the same again.

After suffering an electric shock that left her in a coma, Marilyn's loved ones will be left relieved when her condition seems to be improving.

However, new doctor James attempts to make it clear to John that the after-effects of an electric shock are extremely unpredictable and there is a long road ahead yet.

John struggles to keep his hopes up with Marilyn still in a coma
Â© Channel 5
John struggles to keep his hopes up

As a desperate John pleads with Marilyn to pull through, he is delighted when she squeezes his hand. With Marilyn seemingly back to normal and ready for visitors, John later re-enters her room, but is left alarmed when she doesn't recognise him. 

Marilyn's memory loss is allowing her to believe that she is still married to Don Fisher and she has no recollection of her relationship with John whatsoever. In getting Marilyn back, has John lost his wife forever?

John prays for Marilyn to come back to him
Â© Channel 5
John prays for Marilyn to come back to him

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, November 11 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


digitalspy

----------

Dazzle (31-10-2015), Pantherboy (31-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

As Marilyn continues to lie that she remembers John, she uses any clues she can from their wedding photo album to fool him. Irene is pleased that Marilyn is recovering, but soon realises she is actually lying for John. Irene confronts Marilyn, who admits that she couldn't bear to see John suffer anymore. Irene thinks she should be honest with John and face the reality - it's the only way she'll get through this. 

Marilyn tells John the truth and he's heartbroken, unable to believe the life they've built together may be gone. When Irene arrives home to see how it went with John, she finds Marilyn meditating. Marilyn doesn't know why she chose to, but it's good news - Irene tells her that she took up meditation a few years ago. Marilyn has finally remembered something.

Meanwhile, Evelyn shares with Maddy that she had unprotected sex with Tank. Maddy is worried and suggests she should take the morning after pill. When Evelyn tells Tank that she took the pill, he apologises and feels guilty that he wasn't more prepared yesterday. Tank also tells Evelyn that he would have gone with her this morning if she had called him.

Later, Tank wants to take Evelyn out to meet his mates and she agrees. Oscar is concerned when he sees them leave, but Maddy thinks he should relax. But when they enter Tank's place, Evelyn is confronted with a rough group of guys watching football and drinking beers. Can she handle it?

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2015), Pantherboy (07-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, John Palmer is given some long-awaited hope when his wife Marilyn finally remembers their wedding day.

Marilyn (Emily Symons) is suffering with severe memory loss as a result of the electric shock which left her in a coma, so she doesn't remember John or their adopted son Jett.

As Marilyn arrives home from hospital to very unfamiliar surroundings, both her and John (Shane Withington) struggle to adapt to the uncomfortable situation.

Marilyn is comforted by Alf's return
Â©  Channel 5
John clings onto the hope that Marilyn still enjoys being in his company and comes up with a plan to woo her in order to keep their marriage alive.

After taking her on a date, John starts to lose hope when a personal story of his only serves to help Marilyn remember another former partner, Sid Walker.

However, as Marilyn follows a distraught John out of the Diner, the car park triggers the memory of when they first got together for John and he tells her the story.

John's story brings it all back for Marilyn and she suddenly remembers him, recalling their entire wedding.

An ecstatic pulls Marilyn into a hug, delighted to finally be reunited with his wife, but are their problems really over?

Seeing Alf again lifts Marilyn's spirits
Â©  Channel 5
​

John nervously asks Marilyn out and she says yes
Â©  Channel 5
​

Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, November 27 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (14-11-2015), maidmarian (14-11-2015), Pantherboy (14-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

John Palmer's life will hang in the balance on Home and Away as he suffers a brain injury in dramatic scenes.

The frightening moment takes place on what should be a romantic day for the Summer Bay favourite, as his wife Marilyn (Emily Symons) takes him out for a surprise boat trip and picnic lunch.

With this being Home and Away, though, it was never going to pass by peacefully without some incident or another, was it?

The drama kicks off when John tries to leap over a rail to board the boat, keen to impress Marilyn with a reminder of his navy days.

John Palmer and Marilyn Chambers in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5
Sadly for John, he isn't quite as athletic as he used to be, so he ends up falling and banging his head on the bottom of the boat.

Shane Withington, who plays John, told TV Week: "Marilyn takes him on a boat, thinking he'll enjoy it because of his navy background.

"He says to Marilyn: 'Let me show you how we do things in the navy'. But as he leaps over the rail to get on the boat, he mistimes things and hits his head on the bottom of the boat."

Although John seems fine once he regains consciousness, he agrees to get himself checked out at the hospital as a precaution.

John Palmer in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

This turns out to be a wise move, as doctor Nate Cooper warns that John has a bleed on the brain as a result of his accident and it could be fatal.

As Marilyn despairs, what does the future hold for her and John?

Home and Away airs these scenes next week in Australia and early November on Channel 5 in the UK.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2016), Pantherboy (19-09-2016)

----------


## Perdita

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...n-filming.html


Ash and John fighting, Alf Stewart stepping in to stop it ... wonder what that is all about?

----------

FunkyMonkey (10-10-2016), Pantherboy (22-09-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

Before I made a comment on the article Perdita posted, I have been waiting to see whether the latest TV Week gave us any more idea about whether Nate's "devastating discovery" about Billie in next weeks Aust spoilers, will be him finding out VJ can't be the father or whether it will be Billie having cancer etc. Now still none the wiser, I thought I would throw this theory in.

As we know from the spoilers, this week in Aust episodes we will see John have an accident on the boat where he ends up with a head injury & a bleed on the brain. We don't yet know of course whether this may lead to an ongoing health problem for John?  A couple of weeks ago I posted an article showing pictures of Marilyn filming with what looks like a burn? injury, with bandages on her arm & neck. This latest article with John & Ash fighting, shows Marilyn in the background where you can see that she still has the same bandages on & John also has a bandage/dressing on his head. These latest pictures/scenes won't be shown till next year & were filmed really not all that long after Billie's memorial scenes. Not sure if the bandages on John's head in the latest pictures relate to an ongoing problem from his earlier accident or are new? But, if it turns out that Billie doesn't have cancer etc, is it possible that John has somehow been involved in an incident which causes Marilyn's injuries & also have something to do with Billie's death? And that is why Ash is having a go at John? 

More food for thought & just another theory to discuss of course. I think I would prefer it if it is a Billie cancer storyline rather than John somehow being responsible for her death - & that the fight scene in the latest pictures is just Ash maybe overreacting to something John may have said (in his impaired state?). 

This is another DailyMail article from filming the same day as the "fight scene" article. We saw in last nights episode that the Sarge let Kat back into the force on the proviso that she is no longer involved with Ash - with a bit of hand-holding going on here, how are Kat & Ash going to keep things quiet/discreet?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...e-unifrom.html

By the way, if you are wondering who the guy in the dark T-shirt is trying to pull Ash off John in the fight scene pictures:

"Actor Luke McKenzie has been cast in the role of Patrick Stanwood. The actor, perhaps best known for his roles as Nash Taylor in Wentworth and Shannon Taylor in Winners & Losers, shared a photo on Instagram whilst filming at Palm Beach last week. It’s currently unknown as to whether the character of Patrick will be a guest or a more permanent fixture in the bay."
BTTB

----------

Dazzle (27-09-2016), FunkyMonkey (10-10-2016), Perdita (27-09-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

*SPOILER ALERT!*

After the article I just posted on the Billie Ashford thread, i.e.

" Billie Ashford‘s big secret is also in danger of being blown next week, when Nate discovers that her conception date has been changed in her medical records. Viewers will remember that Billie stole Dr Benson’s keycard in order to sneak into her office to change the date, covering the fact that the father of her baby was not VJ Patterson—as she’s led everyone to believe—but her rapist Mick Jennings.

With the mum-to-be being hit by a car this week, not to mention the numerous other dramas she’ll face in the coming months, it’s certain to be a rollercoaster ride!  BTTB"

What are the odds now for my possible theory that John might somehow be involved in Billie's death?? (As per my previous post here)

----------

Dazzle (03-10-2016), FunkyMonkey (10-10-2016), Perdita (03-10-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

DailyMail article with pictures of Emily/Marilyn filming yesterday at Palm Beach, with the arm bandage & glove on.

*It must be serious: Emily Symons stuns in figure-hugging black dress while sporting a bizarre skin-coloured glove as she films Home And Away*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Home-Away.html

----------

Dazzle (07-10-2016), FunkyMonkey (10-10-2016), Perdita (07-10-2016)

----------


## lellygurl

Could she be going to a funeral or court case or meeting someone official  (Morag/lawyer)??

Or... My theory... John has a bleeder on the brain... they've not really fixed it... he drives (with Marilyn) and has an episode whilst driving, loses control of the car, crashes... hurts Marilyn... hurts / kills Billie? = Why Ash lashes out...?

----------

FunkyMonkey (10-10-2016), Pantherboy (10-10-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

*Home and Away Spoiler News!*

*Summer Bay Stalwart locked up!*


*John Palmer Locked Up?*

In shock _Home and Away_ scenes to air next year, it seems that one of Summer Bay’s most trusted stalwarts could be facing jail…

We can reveal that scenes were filmed this week—at the ‘Yabbie Creek Courthouse’ location in the Hawkesbury region—which saw fan favourite *John Palmer* (Shane Withington) sporting a suit and handcuffs!

Last week we confirmed that *Morag Bellingham* (Cornelia Frances) would be returning to the show for a few weeks in a professional capacity, and scenes with John featured amongst the first ones filmed for her return at Palm Beach.

Additional scenes shot on the same day had John smartly dressed and *Marilyn* (Emily Symons) unusually dressed in black, which led to fans theorising that something serious could be on the horizon.

Speculation as to what lies ahead for John and Marilyn has been rife in recent weeks, with paparazzi shots from Palm Beach showing Marilyn appearing to have suffered significant burn injuries, and John being on the receiving end of Ash‘s temper in a scuffle outside the surf club.

Ash is known to have a personal tragedy in the new year, and whilst rumours have been going around for several weeks as to what causes it, could these scenes involving John provide an alternative explanation…?

Stay tuned!

BTTB

----------

Dazzle (13-10-2016), lellygurl (16-10-2016), Perdita (13-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's John Palmer suffers a horrifying accident next month as a romantic day with his wife Marilyn goes terribly wrong.

Marilyn is determined to cheer John (Shane Withington) up after their young friend Chris Harrington leaves Summer Bay, but it seems that her caring efforts will actually do much more harm than good.

When John tells Marilyn (Emily Symons) how much he's missing Chris following his unexpected departure, she decides to surprise him with a romantic boat trip.

John is delighted by the gesture, but it seems that he's enjoying himself a little too much when he goes to step onto the boat, slips over and falls down hard.

John Palmer and Marilyn Chambers enjoy a romantic day in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

John Palmer and Marilyn Chambers enjoy a romantic day in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Just a clumsy accident? Seems not, as John is badly disorientated following a blow to the head and is ordered to go straight to hospital when Nate Cooper rushes over to help.

In denial about how serious his head injury could be, John foolishly rushes off rather than get the emergency medical attention he needs - but it's not long before he collapses at the Diner.

When Tori Morgan orders a brain scan for John at the hospital, what will the results show?

John Palmer collapses in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

John Palmer collapses in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5
Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, November 2 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (22-10-2016), Pantherboy (22-10-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

DailyMail article with pictures of Emily Symons/Marilyn filming on Monday:


*SPOILER ALERT: Emily Symons' character Marilyn reveals gruesome burn on her arm... as filming for Home and Away gets heated* 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ts-heated.html

----------

TaintedLove (16-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's John Palmer will undergo life-changing surgery after being diagnosed with a brain tumour in emotional scenes.
Viewers are aware that John is the dangerous arsonist responsible for causing a series of Summer Bay fires in recent months - and it seemed likely that his recent head injury was playing an integral part in his dramatic personality change.
However, it turns out there is a far more worrying explanation when John is diagnosed with a life-threatening brain tumour, which has caused him to act in abhorrent ways that he has no recollection of.
John's brain tumour does stem from the injury he sustained last year - but his condition has deteriorated to the point where he is now suffering seizures.
As the news about John's condition sinks in, the medics inform John that he will need to have major surgery for the best chance of surviving.
But John is initially reluctant to go under the knife as the reality of what he's done starts to sink in. Not only is John responsible for his wife Marilyn's serious burns, but it's looking like the fire also caused Billie Ashford's terminal cancer that led to her death.
With Billie's loved ones horrified to learn who was responsible for taking her life, John certainly has a tough road ahead - as he faces charges over the fires if he does pull through the surgery.
After a heartfelt plea from Marilyn, John does eventually agree to have the operation - but TV Week reports that a further twist sees him go into anaphylactic shock after, leaving his life hanging in the balance.
Marilyn can only watch as the doctors desperately try to save John's life, but will he survive? And what will the future hold for him if he does?
Home and Away's UK audience will see these scenes in April. The show airs at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Pantherboy (27-02-2017), TaintedLove (28-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away will air another devastating twist in John Palmer's story as he decides to walk out on his wife Marilyn in the aftermath of his brain surgery.

Australian fans will have recently seen John undergo a life-changing operation after learning that he has a dangerous brain tumour that was causing him to act in abhorrent ways that he has no recollection of.

But although John successfully recovers from the surgery - and is even discharged from hospital - it becomes clear that his journey back is only just beginning when he returns home.

With several of Summer Bay's residents unable to forgive him for the bushfire that contributed to Billie Ashford's death, John finds himself receiving a barrage of abuse from the locals that leaves him too scared to leave the house.

John Palmer collapses in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Not only is a rock thrown through their window, but John is pushed over the edge when he is harassed by angry people on the street after Marilyn manages to persuade him to go for a walk.

But as he plummets further into despair, John makes a devastating decision that will change his life forever when he realises that he can no longer stay with Marilyn through fear of bringing her down.

Convinced that she is better off without him, John drops a bombshell on his devastated wife as he reveals that he is leaving her. Is their marriage over for good?

John Palmer and Marilyn Chambers enjoy a romantic day in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Shane Withington, who plays the character, told TV Week: "John is abused by people in public and comes home devastated.

"He's a proud man and a community-minded man. To go from that to the worst villain is awful for both him and Marilyn. He thinks all is lost. It puts their relationship under enormous pressure."

Home and Away's UK audience will see these scenes in April. The show airs at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away reveals the shocking truth about John Palmer later this month as Kat Chapman realises that he's the serial arsonist who's been terrorising Summer Bay.

Kat (Pia Miller) uncovers John's dark secret following the discovery of a crucial clue â a silver lighter which is connected to the recent spate of fires in the Bay.

When a fingerprint test is carried out on the lighter as part of the investigation, Kat makes a major breakthrough as it comes back with a match to John (Shane Withington).

Unfortunately, before Kat even gets a chance to question John about his antics, his health takes a drastic turn for the worse as he collapses in his own home and suffers a frightening seizure.

Kat Chapman and Marilyn Chambers watch on as John Palmer gets rushed to hospital in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
John's wife Marilyn (Emily Symons) is horrified by the situation as he's rushed off to hospital, but there's an even bigger shock to come when she discovers that her unwell husband has become the prime suspect in Kat's investigation.

When John gets the help he needs at the hospital, it's left to Nate Cooper to break the bad news that his seizure was caused by a brain tumour.

Word then quickly gets back to Kat, who's told that brain tumours can cause blackouts and significant behavioural changes. Does this explain why John has turned to the dark side?

Marilyn Chambers watches on as John Palmer gets rushed to hospital in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

John Palmer is rushed to hospital in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Marilyn Chambers worries about John Palmer in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, April 11 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (01-04-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away is lining up an explosive twist in John Palmer's trial that could see his prison fate sealed forever.

John is preparing to stand trial for starting a series of Summer Bay fires – one of which injured his wife Marilyn and caused Billie Ashford's terminal cancer, which led to her death.

John's arsonist behaviour was due to the fact that he was suffering from a dangerous brain tumour that was causing him to act in abhorrent ways that he has no recollection of.

Therefore, John and his loved ones are desperately hoping that the judge will go easy on him in court and take his medical history into account when handing out any particular sentence.

Things are looking even more hopeful for John now that fiery lawyer Morag Bellingham has returned to the Bay to represent him and he will attempt to remain positive as he heads to court to learn his fate.

Sadly, John's worst fears are soon confirmed when psychologist Dr Bernice Chung takes to the stand and testifies that John fits the profile of a serial arsonist – insisting that he remains a sinister threat to Summer Bay.

Luckily, Nate Cooper fiercely defends him when it's his turn to talk about John's condition on the stand – but unfortunately, his recent firing from the hospital leads Morag to suspect that his words will mean little to the jury.

As John is finally called to the stand, Marilyn watches on tenterhooks as he is interrogated by the prosecuting lawyer. However, when John starts to trip up over his answers, he becomes flustered – before angrily losing his temper and yelling in frustration.

As expected, his outburst is enough for the jury to think twice about his innocence and it looks like he has sealed his own fate.

Knowing the situation is desperate and aware that John is now facing jail, Morag makes a very bold move as she calls her last character witness to the stand – VJ Patterson.

The latest development sends shockwaves through the court room, given that VJ's partner Billie lost her life because of John's actions. Will VJ support John? Or could he make the situation even worse for him?

Shane Withington, who plays John, told TV Week: "John doesn't want to plead guilty because he doesn't want to say he is insane when he's not.

"VJ comes to the court to back John. But you don't know whether he's going to turn on him at the last minute."


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (03-04-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Itâs the moment of truth for Summer Bay stalwart John Palmer (Shane Withington) this week, as he faces trial for the arson attacks he inadvertently inflicted upon Summer Bay.

Itâs not been an easy road for John and his wife Marilyn (Emily Symons) as they simultaneously struggled to come to terms with two big revelationsâ that not only had John been responsible for the fires, but that his behaviour was the result of a brain tumour.

Whilst John underwent successful surgery to have the tumour removed, the knowledge that he had destroyed peopleâs homes, caused severe injuries to Marilyn, and hastened the death of Billie Ashford, saw him come perilously close to giving up altogether.

When John finally came round and decided to fight against the charges, the couple faced another setback when they found that the Legal Aid lawyer assigned to them didnât care too much about the facts of the case, and just advised him to plead insanity. Thankfully Roo stepped in and organised for Morag (Cornelia Frances) to take over his case.

âJohnâs pleased he has some sort of hope here with a good barrister behind himâ Shane told TV Week. âHe doesnât want to plead guilty because he doesnât want to say heâs insane when heâs not.â

The trial doesnât get off to a great start when Dr Bernice Chung (Karen Pang) claims that John fits the profile of a serial arsonist and is still a great danger to the community. Whilst Nate (Kyle Pryor) then takes the stand in an attempt to alleviate these concerns and defend John, Morag doesnât believe his word will count for much with his recent redundancy from the hospital. âMorag isnât confident about the caseâ Shane continued âThey still have a lot of work to doâ.

When John takes to the stand himself, itâs just as Morag predicted, with the prosecutor interrogating John with some difficult questions. John is thrown off balance, and the questions become more and more probing as John becomes increasingly agitatedâuntil eventually he loses his composure and shouts out that heâs not a bad man.

But Johnâs outburst doesnât help matters when it comes to the jury making a decisionâhas he sealed his own fate?

As a last resort, and much to Johnâs surprise, Morag calls Billieâs widow, VJ (Matt Little) to the stand. With VJ having forgiven John in emotional scenes a few weeks back, surely a positive character reference from him could pay off?

With VJ under an enormous amount of strain with a custody battle over baby Luc however, his standing up for John might not be a done dealâ¦.

âHe comes to the court to back Johnâ Shane explained. âBut you donât know whether heâs going to turn on him at the last minuteâ.

Could John be about to face prison?

BTTB

----------


## Pantherboy

Emily Symons (Marilyn) on morning TV today:


*Emily Symons speaks about her 29 years on Home and Away*

https://thewest.com.au/entertainment...-5726854144001

----------

Perdita (06-02-2018), TaintedLove (09-02-2018), tammyy2j (07-02-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

*Daily Telegraph* article. "Shane Withington (John) has celebrated 10 years being John Palmer on Home And Away":


*Home And Away actor Shane Withington says soap is successful as it âreinventsâ itself*

Shane Withington has celebrated 10 years being John Palmer on Home And Away â but that wasnât initially the plan.

âI was only asked in for 12 weeks and I stayed for 10 years,â he told Confidential.

âI think I qualify as the kind of guy you donât ask to dinner.

âIn 10 years itâs gone from strength to strength, it has capacity to reinvent itself and stay at the forefront of whatever is happening. Itâs perennial.â

A quick browse of the storylines over the years will have anyone thinking the show can be just a touch farfetched.

There was the time Tash (Isabelle Lucas) fell pregnant to a cult leader or Vinnie (Ryan Kwanten) being imprisoned then dying but coming back dressed as a giant teddy or even the time Withingtonâs own character developed a brain tumour that turned him into a serial arsonist.

He says this is purely down to how much the writers are expected to churn out.

âSometimes they stretch, but we write two and a half hours a week â a feature film a week,â Withington said.

âTo write a feature film a week is an extraordinary amount. âSometimes a thin storyline might slip through.â

But overall Withington said he believed the storylines were actually quite relatable, itâs merely the fact that theyâre all happening in one tiny coastal town that makes them unbelievable.

âI thought Iâd have to deal with a lot of unrealistic scenarios but Iâve been really surprised,â he said.

âWeâve dealt with post traumatic stress disorder (PTSD), coming out as being gay in a small town, bullying, anorexia, dealing with a major injury.

âSo weâre dealing with very hard-hitting issues â thatâs not usual of a soap â and Iâm proud of that.â

Daily Telegraph


and...

*'We write a feature film a week': Actor Shane Withington reveals the secret behind Home and Away's ongoing success*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-success.html

----------


## Rowdydog12

John Palmer needs to shave his head. It looks like he has a bag of cotton wool balls glued to his scalp.

----------

kaz21 (06-06-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> John Palmer needs to shave his head. It looks like he has a bag of cotton wool balls glued to his scalp.


I happen to like his cotton wool balls on his scalp...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

hward (07-06-2019), Pantherboy (07-06-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

*Nowtolove.com.au* article:

AUST PACE!

*SPOILER ALERT: Marilyn and John's marriage reaches crisis point on Home and Away
Down and out!*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...e-crisis-62585

Since their arrival in Summer Bay, Marilyn has built a strong connection with the Parata family â particularly Ari, who helped her during the hospital siege.

Unfortunately, Marilyn's (Emily Symons)husband John's (Shane Withington,) jealousy is about to land her at an uneasy crossroads in Home And Away.

The newcomers from New Zealand are struggling to find their feet in Summer Bay. Ari (Rob Kipa-Williams,) and his nephew Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo,) haven't found work and the bills are piling up.

Nikau's mum Gemma (Bree Peters) is working at the Diner, but her wages barely covers the cost of their motel.

"Ari is challenged between the life he had and is now living," Rob tells TV WEEK. "He doesn't earn what he used to and supporting his family is proving a struggle."

After a day of job hunting, the trio return to the motel to find their bags on the doorstep and an eviction notice taped to the wall. Where will the family go?

Ari suggests they bunker down in the car for the night and pick things up tomorrow.

The following morning, Ari and Nikau head to the beach for a shower as Gemma goes to the Diner. The two men use the facilities to rinse their clothes and brush their teeth â just as John, who's a councillor in Summer Bay, is passing by.

"There are some characters in the Bay who can't help but pry, and Ari gets quite protective and defensive," Rob explains.

A bristling John tells off the pair for using the showers improperly. When Nikau in turn tells him to mind his own business, John demands they respect protocol or he'll call the police.

It's a bad move, with Ari warning John to back down.

Meanwhile at the Diner, Marilyn tells Gemma she knows of their situation and offers to help. Gemma declines, but is then rattled to get a phone call from her brother-in-law Tane (Ethan Browne). As Marilyn overhears, she's concerned for Gemma's welfare and insists the Paratas come to stay with her.

Later that night, John walks in to find the entire family in his house! He and Marilyn get into a heated debate â with John eventually storming out. 

Stuck for a resolution, Marilyn finds comfort in Irene (Lynne McGranger) and admits her marriage is crumbling.

With her marriage teetering, and Marilyn finding comfort in a handsome stranger, will this latest argument push the once loving couple to breaking point?

----------


## Pantherboy

*Nowtolove.com.au* article:

AUST PACE!


*SPOILER ALERT: John and Marilyn's tension escalates on Home and Away - will they split for good?

A shock outburst from John could send the couple over the edge for the last time*.

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...yn-fight-62765

Helping the Parata family from New Zealand settle into Summer Bay has given Marilyn a new purpose – and a budding connection to newcomer Ari. 

Her husband John, however, wants them run out of town.

With their issues surrounding the topic unresolved, tensions mount on Home And Away, with John (Shane Withington) issuing Marilyn (Emily Symons) a defiant ultimatum that could end their marriage for good.

John keeps a close eye on the newcomers, waiting for them to step out of line. At the Surf Club, Ryder (Lukas Radovich) introduces Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo) to Bella (Courtney Miller) and the trio begin a game of pool.

However, a misaligned shot causes one of the balls to fall onto the floor – giving John the excuse he needs to kick them out.

On hearing of the altercation, Ari (Rob Kipa-Williams) confronts the business owner and demands respect. 

He goes on to say that his family are grieving, which makes John curious. That afternoon, he researches the Paratas, and discovers Ari has a criminal past. 

John triumphantly thrusts the articles in front of Marilyn, fully expecting his wife will now share his view of the family and send them packing. But to his surprise, she doesn't, and dismisses his concerns.

Marilyn tries to reason with her husband, but John's in a rage. With their argument at a stalemate, they're no closer to moving forward. That's when a desperate John gives his wife a final ultimatum.

"Either they leave or I do," he declares.

At the Diner, Marilyn laments to Roo that her marriage is crumbling before her eyes – and there's no turning back from what they've said and done.

Meanwhile, John arrives at the Summer Bay caravan park with a suitcase in hand…

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away hints at John and Marilyn outcome after huge rows
Are they getting back on track?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...riage-outcome/

Home and Away has hinted that John Palmer and Marilyn Chambers could survive their marriage crisis after weeks of rows.

Recent episodes on Channel 7 in Australia have shown John and Marilyn's relationship pushed to breaking point over their different opinions on the Parata family.

While Marilyn has tried to support Ari, Gemma and Nikau following their move to Summer Bay, John has remained distrustful over the newcomers â especially after learning about their criminal past.

Tuesday's episode in Australia saw the situation take a surprising turn for the better, as Gemma made the generous decision to play peacemaker, despite John's bad behaviour.

Saddened to see her family at the centre of John and Marilyn's troubles, Gemma approached John for a chat about how to make things right.

Surprisingly, John and Gemma managed to find some common ground after a frosty start. They bonded over their experiences of grief, as John's wife Gina Austin died in 2013, and Gemma lost her husband Mikaere more recently.

Gemma later came to see Marilyn at the Diner, promising that hostilities with John were finally over. She also encouraged her to see John's positive points and how much he still loves her, which hit home with Marilyn.

Soon afterwards, Marilyn set up a meeting with John and admitted that she was finally ready to talk.

Tomorrow's episode on Channel 7 will see Marilyn open up to John, finally revealing why she became so fixated on helping the Paratas at a difficult time in her life.

Will these honest conversations be enough to save John and Marilyn's marriage?

*Home and Away currently airs on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays at 1.15pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## tammyy2j

I have to side with John, Marilyn does not know this new family well to have them move in, I know after the hospital hostage siege she feels close indebted to Ari but she is helping them too much

----------

Pantherboy (01-05-2020)

----------


## lizann

are they over done completely?

----------

Pantherboy (27-07-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


One of Home and Away's most iconic couples fall apart in heartbreaking scenes set to air this week
Is this really it?

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...break-up-64713

They've been Summer Bay stalwarts for years, but in Home and Away scenes set to air this week, things go south between iconic couple John and Marilyn.

While John is slowly starting to regain his health, his marriage is rapidly falling apart.

As Marilyn concludes it's time to move on, will John let his wife just slip away?

For months now, fans have watched the couple face hurdle after hurdle.

Cracks first appeared in the wake of the fateful hospital siege, where Marilyn (Emily Symons) forged a bond with newcomer Ari (Rob Kipa-Williams).

But instead of communicating with his wife, John (Shane Withington) let jealously consume him.

"Marilyn got PTSD from the hostage situation and was a changed person upon her return," Shane, 61, tells TV WEEK.

"John was blindsided by the situation and taken completely by surprise."

The Parata family from New Zealand, who are now a fixture in Summer Bay, continued to create problems in their marriage ? at least according to John.

But Marilyn, who hasn't been able to get through to her husband, already had one foot out the door.

While Marilyn resigned herself to taking care of John, who is recovering from a brain aneurysm, their ability to communicate is no better.

John is aggressive, resentful and ungrateful towards those around him. Now, however, he's met his match in health care worker Amber (Maddy Jevic), who refuses to let stubborn John push her away.

"Amber's arrival is a breath of fresh air into a tired relationship...although she gives as good as she gets," Shane says.

Marilyn is grateful for the help, but admits to Roo (Georgie Parker) she still feels helpless.

She cares deeply for John, but knows their marriage is in trouble.

At home, Marilyn finds John has fallen over and races to help.

But instead of berating her, as he's been doing, the couple share a tearful exchange and admit that things just aren't working.

"John very bravely can see that Marilyn isn't happy and that it's not working," Shane explains.

"Perhaps it's time for both to go their own way and pursue their own goals and values."

The following day, Amber sets up an alert watch in case John falls again ? and Marilyn, with no more reasons to stay, makes the heartbreaking decision to move out.

Does Marilyn's decision really spell the end of one of Summer Bay's most loved couples?


And:
https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...john-decision/

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


Home and Away airs final decision for John Palmer and Marilyn Chambers's marriage
Is it the end?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...inal-decision/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian-pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away's John Palmer and Marilyn Chambers have agreed to break up in heartbreaking scenes.

The couple made the decision in Thursday's episode on Australian screens (July 30), realising that there was no way forward for their marriage.

John (Shane Withington) and Marilyn (Emily Symons) became estranged in the aftermath of the siege at the local hospital at the start of the year.

At the time, Marilyn's distant behaviour ? and obsessive desire with helping the Parata family ? caused tensions with John.

 carer at home.

Sadly, this set-up only made tensions between them even worse and John eventually pushed Marilyn to admit that she didn't love him anymore.

In Home and Away's latest episode, John decided it was time to move forward after taking control of his own situation.

Having hired newcomer Amber as his carer, he didn't need Marilyn around to help him anymore and wanted her to start living her own life again.

During a heartbreaking meal together at home, John told Marilyn that their marriage was over and it was best for her to move out. Could one of Summer Bay's favourite couples really be splitting for good?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in late August.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away star Shane Withington calls for Jett James to make a return
"I do miss him."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-james-return/

Home and Away's Shane Withington has shared his hope that Jett James star Will McDonald will make a return in the future.

Withington portrays John Palmer in the Aussie soap, and his current storyline has seen the character recovering from a stroke in a wheelchair.

Previously, his foster son Jett lost the use of his legs back in 2019 after joining the armed forces and getting caught up in an explosion, before McDonald left the show.

Speaking exclusively to Digital Spy, Withington was asked if John's situation ? while not identical to Jett but sharing some similarities ? could pave the way for the latter to reappear.

"I would really like that! I would love young William to turn up, we get on like a house on fire," he replied.

"He's such a beautiful young actor ? I hope so, that would be good if he turns up again as I do miss him. I'm lucky, all the young actors I've worked with all keep in touch with me. It's lovely.

"I haven't had a son either so having them with me and when they're having a tough time with auditions or if they're having a particularly good time or if they're passing through town, they always give me a call. One of the great takeaways of being on the show is the great friendships I've made with them."

The actor went on to discuss his 11-year-tenure on the Aussie soap, admitting that he never imagined the role would turn into such a long-running commitment, but he's delighted that it has.

"When I first started, they offered me 12 weeks, that was the first contract I got, and then another 12 weeks, and then they offered me a year in the show and that was the first time it was a long-term thing," he explained.

"I had no idea that I would be there for 11 years and I'm very proud. I'm the fifth longest-serving actor on the show, and I'm very proud that I've been there and been such a big part of Australian history, Australian television and a great Australian show."

Withington continued: "Moving from show to show can be a bit precarious and can be hard on your ego. But I love staying in one show and playing one guy for such a long time.

"People ask, 'Don't you get bored of it?' and that's just not the case. [John] is a reflection of myself in many ways ? he's my ego, he's my jealousy, he's my insecurities and I play them with laughs on television!"

e changing nature of John's relationships with other Summer Bay residents is what makes him so interesting to play.

"He's a storyline carrier, John can move across every set, he's in the town as the free agent, he knows everyone's business," Withington explained. "I love it!

"It would be boring if he was always nice or sweet, but I like the fact that he picks a fight with everyone that comes to the bay and then a couple of months later ends up being the very best friends with them."

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------

Perdita (01-08-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (the 2nd part of the article):

AUST PACE!

Big moves

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...together-64879

Meanwhile, broken-hearted Marilyn is lonelier than ever.

In the wake of her separation to husband John (Shane Withington), she has moved into the local motel.

At work, Marilyn (Emily Symons) hides her feelings preferring not to bother her friends, who are all too busy with their own problems.

Alf, however, can sense something is wrong.

Upon returning from Evan's funeral, he offers Marilyn his support and is surprised when she breaks down in tears.

Alf encourages her to move into the Summer Bay house with Roo (Georgie Parker) and himself.

At first, Marilyn refuses his kind gesture.

But later in the day, she arrives in their doorstep with luggage in hand.


And:
https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...plit-reaction/

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away's John Palmer romance storyline gets off to a rocky start
He panics over the possibility of a new relationship.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...omance-begins/

Home and Away spoilers follow for Australian and UK viewers.

Home and Away has kicked off John Palmer's new romance storyline on Australian screens, but fans can expect a messy start.

Show bosses have cast former McLeod's Daughters star Bridie Carter in the role of Susie McAllister, a Summer Bay newcomer who takes a shine to John (Shane Withington).

Thursday's episode on Channel 7 in Australia (February 4) saw Susie make her first appearance as she came to the Bay for a meeting with Christian Green.

Christian (Ditch Davey) was looking for a place to rent in the Bay, so met up with real estate consultant Susie to discuss his options.

Susie was quickly won over by the charms of Summer Bay and also enjoyed getting to know John when they crossed paths.

John gave Susie some insider information on life in the Bay, so she invited him out for dinner to hear more.

Irene Roberts (Lynne McGranger) pointed out to John that Susie appeared to have asked him out on a date. John was sceptical that such a stylish and sophisticated woman would be interested in him, so wasn't sure what to believe.

Teasing what's ahead, Home and Away bosses have revealed that John's dinner with Susie will ultimately take a chaotic turn when he panics over the situation.

Needing back-up, John calls Irene in the middle of the dinner, begging for moral support.

How will Susie react when Irene arrives to hijack things and does she really consider this a date?

Home and Away airs the dinner scenes next week in Australia and later this month in the UK.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


EXCLUSIVE: Emily Symons reveals her Home And Away love triangle isn?t quite what it seems
Big changes are coming.

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...hn-susie-66766

They may have only been wed for six years but Home And Away's John and Marilyn were one of the show's most iconic, stable couples.

When you really think about it, six years is a pretty good run for a Summer Bay romance.

Any hope of reconciliation between the couple, however, has been quashed by eager newcomer Susie, played by Bridie Carter.

It would be easy to assume that with a gorgeous new woman showing her ex a lot of attention, Marilyn would be green with envy or at the least a little hurt.

But, chatting exclusively with Emily Symons, the actress reveals Marilyn is anything but.

"She was astonished? where did John find this fancy girlfriend?" Emily says of her characters first impression of Susie.

That, however, is about the end of it. Green-eyed monster, eat your heart out.

"There is so much excitement in the Bay, that Marilyn eventually isn't too bothered about John and his new love interest.

"I think for Marilyn everything is balancing out and she is finding her way."

https://www.instagram.com/p/CE31PkAF...ource=ig_embed

There's definitely no love lost between Emily and Bridie who immediately struck up a beautiful friendship on set.

"Bridie is so amazing and very professional. She is a mum and she travels back and forth from Northern NSW every weekend to see them," Emily says with glaring adoration.

"Even though she has so much on her plate she does everything with grace."

The 51-year-old admits a very different Summer Bay romance has her much more intrigued, and frankly we don't blame her.

"I am fascinated to see what happens between Ziggy and Tane, will it work out?" she teases.

As for what 2021 holds for her alter ego, Emily reveals: "We will see Marilyn as a support system for her friends Roo and Mr. Stewart.

"Marilyn also gets involved with some fun things with Ryder and the other young cast."



And:

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-john-romance/

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away's Marilyn Chambers is rushed to hospital after nasty accident
There will be blood.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ised-accident/

Home and Away spoilers for UK and Australia viewers follow.

Home and Away's Marilyn Chambers will be rushed to hospital after suffering a nasty fall.

In scenes set to air this week in Australia (and about a month's time in the UK), Marilyn (Emily Symons) will take a tumble following an argument with her estranged husband John (Shane Withington).

As fans know, Marilyn and John brought an end to their marriage last year when she admitted that she no longer loved him.

Recently, John has attracted the interest of real estate agent Susie McAllister (Bridie Carter), and the pair have struck up a relationship. It didn't take long for things to move to the next level, either, with John asking her to move in with him.

But little does John know, Susie is taking him for a ride, as viewers have already seen her snooping through his finances.

The drama truly kicks off, however, when a slightly drunk Marilyn pays him a visit at the home they once shared, ready to give him an earful about his decision to run against Alf for Surf Club president.

Offering her a coffee to sober her up, John is desperate to get Marilyn out of the house for more than one reason.

"John is surprised when Maz shows up at the house they used to share as a married couple," Shane told TV Week. "Little does Maz know that John's new flame has moved in, so things are about to get really interesting."

But just as John manages to get Marilyn out the door, he hears an unsettling scream and finds her lying at the bottom of his steps, with a twisted ankle and blood gushing from her head.

"John is in shock and his only priority is to make sure he gets Maz to the hospital," Shane added.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------

lyndapym (05-03-2021)

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


EXCLUSIVE: Emily Symons on her greatest Home and Away challenge and the touching bond her son and Ray Meagher share
''It?s a completely different Marilyn, which has been really hard to play.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...chambers-69630

Emily Symons has just arrived at the set of Home And Away, at Sydney's Palm Beach. The winding trip that snakes around the Bilgola Bends to Sydney's northern tip is one she's made countless times over the years. And it's one, more so lately than ever before, for which she's grateful.

"It's a lovely part of the world," Emily, 52, tells TV WEEK down the line as she prepares to film scenes as Marilyn Chambers on the hit Channel Seven drama. "On a beautiful day, when there's no wind and blue sky, you can't beat it.

"And because of not going further than 5km [during COVID lockdown], being able to go on this long drive is a very special taste of freedom."

Summer Bay has been Emily's second home on and off for more than 30 years. It's understandable she's forged firm bonds with the cast: with Ada Nicodemou, who plays Leah, and Lynne McGranger, who plays Irene, and Georgie Parker, who plays Roo.

"They're such a supportive group of women," Emily shares. "To work with those women has been such a joy and we're all such good friends.

"We all call it our Home And Away family, but for me it really is."

Of course, there's also the very special friendship she has with her co-star, Ray Meagher, who has played the inimitable Alf Stewart since H&A started.

"I've had such a long friendship with Ray," Emily says. "He's been a permanent figure in my life and is a very dear friend."

And Ray has become like an uncle to Emily's six-year-old son, Henry.

"We socialise with Ray, and Henry knew him as a family friend before he knew he was on television," Emily says. "He's asked, 'What's Ray doing on the television?' It's a bit of a surprise."

On screen, the bonds between Marilyn, Alf and the others are being tested in a way they never have before. Over her four stints on the drama (Emily left in 2001 and spent eight years in the UK soap Emmerdale), loveable hairdresser Marilyn has been married three times, been electrocuted, and suffered amnesia.

But in current storylines, she's making enemies of her friends, going out of her way to be nasty. That's not like Marilyn at all. In fact, Maz's personality is almost unrecognisable, the result of organophosphate poisoning at the black-tie event at Salt, which almost killed Tane (Ethan Browne).

Emily says she was "shocked" when producers told her the direction her storylines were taking. But she did her research on this type of poisoning, which is a "very real thing".

"Apparently, when you get organophosphate poisoning, there can be changes to the brain and to behaviour as a result, whereas everything else remains normal," she says.

Playing this altered version of Marilyn has been Emily's greatest challenge on the show. Her instinct was to fight the transformation and play Marilyn as the nice, bubbly blonde she always has been, and who fans love.

Now, she was pushed out of her comfort zone kicking and screaming. Nasty Marilyn, Emily explains, "had to be dragged out of me".

"This is the most challenging thing I've ever done as Marilyn," she confesses. "It's a completely different Marilyn, which has been really hard to play, because she's second nature to me now.

"To suddenly have to create another [version of the] character? some days, I was like, 'I can't say that ? that's so horrible.' But I had to go there to make the story work."

Doing scenes with Lynne, for example, where she had to fire up at her co-star, were especially tough. Emily likened it to "having a fight with your best friend". And after every take, Emily would apologise to Lynne for the tirade she'd just delivered.

"It was confronting," she says, "but it was a good acting course. I was playing the opposite of Marilyn. All her character traits evaporated ? suddenly, she's argumentative, hostile and furious with John [Shane Withington].The crew really enjoyed a bit of a change."

What's true is that watching Marilyn with no filter, speaking her mind and blasting all and sundry, is entertaining. But it's also a world away from Emily herself.

"I think I have a filter," she says. "I think I'm good at reading the room ? whereas in this story, Marilyn is not good!"

It will be interesting to see how fans take Maz's personality transplant. Will they run with it or freak out?

"I'm a bit nervous," Emily confesses of how viewers might react. "I hope it will work and I hope they understand."

The storyline might be a bit much to take for one younger fan ? Emily's son Henry, who's just started to watch the series, calling it "the Mummy show". Henry is even following the storylines, recently telling his mother, "I saw the man with the rose [Tane], and he didn't die from the poison."

"It's so cute," his proud mum says, beaming.

Emily has enjoyed spending the extra time during lockdown with "Hen", who has recently gone back to school.

"He's so grown up ? and really tall," she says. "I can't believe I have a tall child. He's gorgeous. We're loving life."

As far Emily's future in Summer Bay, the actress says she's "happy to stay put for as long as they'll have me". Which means we'll be seeing more of Marilyn, whatever version that might be, for some time yet.



The DS article:

Home and Away star Emily Symons opens up over challenging new story for Marilyn Chambers
"It's a completely different Marilyn."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...gas-poisoning/

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away's Marilyn sparks big trouble for Logan after diagnosis
Logan's attempts to help Marilyn backfire.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...logan-trouble/

Home and Away spoilers follow for Australian and UK viewers.

Home and Away's Marilyn Chambers will soon create trouble for doctor Logan Bennett when she puts his medical career in jeopardy due to the changes in her behaviour.

Ever since Marilyn (Emily Symons) suffered from chemical poisoning during the gas attack on Salt, she has been behaving in unusual ways and acting out of character, causing her loved ones great concern.

TV Week reports that, in scenes to air this week in Australia, Leah Patterson-Baker (Ada Nicodemou) and Irene Roberts (Lynne McGranger) will continue to try to find a way to help their friend and they agree to keep checking in on her.

When Irene arrives at Marilyn's place to see how she is, she finds Marilyn blasting music and having a party by herself. She reveals to Irene that she is celebrating the big decision that she has just made ? she's quitting her job at the Diner and opening up her own tarot-card reading stall outside the Bait Shop.

Irene can't help but laugh at Marilyn's hasty decision, causing Marilyn to fly into an uncharacteristic rage at her.

When Logan (Harley Bonner) comes across Marilyn's stall, he decides to take the opportunity to make a secret assessment of her condition and he sits down for a tarot reading. He soon discovers that her changed behaviour is not due to neurological reasons, but could be psychological instead.

Unfortunately, the situation takes a turn for the worse when Marilyn makes an official complaint against Logan that could wreck his career. Will Marilyn push ahead with her claims against Logan?

Home and Away airs these scenes this week in Australia and early next year in the UK.

Actress Emily Symons recently revealed that having to play such a different version of Marilyn has been "the most challenging thing" she has had to do on the show, admitting that she has struggled to portray such a different version of the character that she has known for so long.

"It's a completely different Marilyn, which has been really hard to play, because she's second nature to me now," she said. "To suddenly have to create another [version of the] character... some days, I was like, 'I can't say that ? that's so horrible.' But I had to go there to make the story work."

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Marilyn collapses again on Home and Away as she battles the effects of being poisoned
''There's something really wrong.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...and-away-69844

Marilyn has been pushing away those closest to her as she battles the insidious effects of being poisoned. But when she collapses again on Home And Away this week, her friends might be the only ones who can save her.

However, there's the very real possibility that the damage from the toxins is too great and that whatever doctors can do will be too little, too late.

The trouble begins when Marilyn (Emily Symons) bumps into doctor Logan (Harley Bonner), who she's filed a complaint against, at the Diner. She again refuses to listen to his explanation that he's only trying to help. The situation gets out of hand when Irene (Lynne McGranger) tries to remind Marilyn she was the one who wanted Logan involved in her recovery in the first place.

"Marilyn becomes so infuriated with Irene," Emily, 52, tells TV WEEK. "She doesn't realise she's upsetting people, and that's when people begin to understand there's something really wrong, because this is so out of character for her."

Convinced her old friend has turned against her, Marilyn storms out of the Diner, sparking a row? their first ? between hot couple Mac (Emily Weir) and Logan.

But while they're quick to make up, Marilyn is still fuming and turns to the one Summer Bay local she still trusts: Justin (James Stewart).

But he's forced to admit to Marilyn that while he understands what she's going through, he doesn't understand her anymore. It's at that moment that she realises that perhaps she really has changed ? and not for the better.

Determined to finally build a bridge back to Irene, she returns to the Diner to explain herself, but starts yet another argument instead. As things get heated, however, Marilyn suddenly loses feeling in her legs again and grabs hold of Irene to stop herself from collapsing.

The incident sees Marilyn taken to hospital by ambulance ? and leaves Irene terrified she might lose her friend forever.


EDIT: the DS article:

Home and Away's Marilyn rushed to hospital again after pushing her friends away
Is Marilyn going to be okay?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...apse-hospital/

----------

